# Nissen fundoplication



## songbird4700

Anyone have any suggestions on how to code status post Nissen fundoplication?


----------



## smcbroom

Have you looked at 43324 or 43280 (depends upon type), 43325???

Just some thoughts!

Susan, CPC-H


----------



## songbird4700

I'm not actually looking for the CPT code for the Nissen procedure, but thank you for the suggestions!!  We don't actually do those procedures, but it's good to move outside the box on a regular basis!

What I was looking for were suggestions on how to code a 'status post' fundoplication.  I see V codes that indicate status post bypass, etc...but nothing for the fundoplication.  I have been using V45.89, Other postprocedureal status.  Just wondering if anyone else has had experience with this.


----------



## smcbroom

Sorry about that, I wasn't looking hard enough at what you wanted, just assumed CPT as that is what usually everyone is looking for.

Anyway, I would go with the V45.89, as it seems like that encompasses status post surgery other, I use this code quite often myself.

Hope this helps!
Susan


----------



## songbird4700

Thanks Susan!  Appreciate the input!


----------

